# What rifle?



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Gettin' to be that time fellas! Some targets for the Savage .223 are stretching their legs!


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

M77 243/ VXIII Old but trusted 400 + Yds.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Savage in .204 Ruger. unblooded so far but hoping to change that this year. Daggon thing is a laser!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

H&K 300 .22mag & TC Encore .204. saw one smashed on the road in Portage County the other day


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Remington 700 classic with the 220 swift flavor!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

Savage 110 hunter in 223


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not saying that I won't shoot one while I'm out hunting coyotes, but there are so few around here any more.  The coyotes have nearly wiped them out...along with the deer.

If I shoot one, it's going to be with my Stevens .25-06 with a Weaver 4x16 and match grade trigger. 75gr. Hornady V-Max bullets traveling 3400 f.p.s. will lead the way. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Remington 700VS in 223 with a 6X18 Leupold is my old favorite, I also have a Remington 700LVSF in 221 Fireball I would like to try out this year.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

have a savage 110.... 22-250 for them and the yotes use to use a 22 for the hogs 100yards or so and still will depends on where I might be


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Up around the out buildings either the old Browning .22 carbine or the Mossberg 12 gauge turkey thug. Open field hogs & dogs, a mid 70's Remington 700 30-06 with an old (heavy) Tasco world class 4x12, free floated barrel, trigger job, & bipod. 110 grain Nosler thin walled ballistic tips cruising along about 3000 fps. Not many left around us either due to coyotes, but a few of the creek bottoms are still decent.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

What's a good rifle for ground pigs and yotes? I am looking to start hunting both this year.
I see Fin has Savage on sale till April 30. They have 223, 22-250, 243, 308, and 7mm-08. Of the ones given what's the best bang for my buck?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

wis2ohio said:


> What's a good rifle for ground pigs and yotes? I am looking to start hunting both this year.
> I see Fin has Savage on sale till April 30. They have 223, 22-250, 243, 308, and 7mm-08. Of the ones given what's the best bang for my buck?


 From those calibers you listed,sounds like you're looking at an Axis. I'd look at the varmint series in the 22-250 flavor for my next varmint rifle. The 110 was my best. My 111 in the 25.06 flavor hasn't impressed me yet.It needs another try at the range.Shorter barrel and the hardest trigger that I have yet to pull.

.223 is easier to find ammo.If reloading,.223 is the easiest to find,and cheapest to reload. brass is easier to obtain and you can buy once fired brass cheap. Not a whole lot of 22-250 ammo but for reloading,I do see more brass available than most calibers other than .223


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ar-15 or Ar-10. I went with the ar-15 and shoot the 55gr vmax. Get a nice 18-24" stainless heavy barrel and your set.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

saugmon said:


> My 111 in the 25.06 flavor hasn't impressed me yet.It needs another try at the range.Shorter barrel and the hardest trigger that I have yet to pull.


saugmon,
Take that rifle to Fred Moreo and have him install one of his match grade triggers. For $85 you can't beat it and it'll change the way you shoot your rifle...for the better.
http://www.sharpshootersupply.com/ Don't bother calling, just show up with your rifle. His address info is in the menu on the left, under "contact".

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's my Stevens 200 in .25-06 with a picture of my first kill. This is the good side, as the other side is missing.  Using my reloads of a 75gr. Hornady V-Max, IMR-4895 @ 3400 f.p.s., Weaver 4x16 and a SSS trigger.
This rifle is my main coyote rifle. The groundhogs are just a snack for it. 



Bowhunter57


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Bowhunter57 said:


> saugmon,
> Take that rifle to Fred Moreo and have him install one of his match grade triggers. For $85 you can't beat it and it'll change the way you shoot your rifle...for the better.
> http://www.sharpshootersupply.com/ Don't bother calling, just show up with your rifle. His address info is in the menu on the left, under "contact".
> 
> Bowhunter57


After resetting the laser sight in that 111,I went to tighten the burris dovetail rear mount and the 1 side screw broke off. I put on the leupold rifleman weaver style mounts. I also bought a timney trigger from midway.Took a couple days to put on because of trying to get the new spring in and it sprung out.Took a few days with a magnetic wand to find it. All put together now and the trigger feels 1000x better. Also got a new caldwell shooting sled and a simmons spotting scope. Cabelas has been having way too many rock bottom clearance sales and slowly putting me in the poor house!


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Here's a an old school cal that my buddies dad left him we loved to shoot chucks with! A 218 bee! RIP buddy! Miss ya!


----------



## maxx40x (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=95555&stc=1&d=1398610355

this is my 20 Var Targ...way fun to shoot ....varmints don't have a snowballs chance in hell


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Got the savage 111 25-06 out yesterday and finally got her sighted in 1" high at 100,and dead on at 200 yds. Started out using Winchester Super X with the 90 gr Positive Expanding Points and the necks are splitting on over half of the spent ones. 1 of them had 2 splits in it and they weren't fine splits like I'm used to seeing in my 220 swift. On my 25-06 reloads with varget, zero splits on 25 rounds.Same winchester brass and 1st time fired for them. I wished I would have saved that double split casing for a pic. Got the 220 swift sighted dead on as well!! 

Still waiting for groundhog apocalypse to arrive!!!


----------

